# New Years Fire Works



## Photo282 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Photo282.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Roo (Dec 31, 2014)

Melbourne  Happy New Year all!


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 31, 2014)

Click said:


> Happy New Year!



Now here's a reason to use this fancy quick web upload wifi feature, if there ever was one 

Personally, I never understood this new year concept, like standing on the international date line with one leg in 2014, the other in 2015. Anyway, happy new year everyone, and let's continue to show 'em that 20mp is enough :->


----------



## Lesmen27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Les Menuires, France



141231_100 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------

